# can i keep red legged partridges in aviary



## snodhutch (Aug 3, 2008)

does anyone know if it is possible to keep red legged partridges in an aviary with cockatiels, kakarikis and other small parakeets


----------



## Paul Dunham (Apr 1, 2010)

If your aviary is big enough, yes. Red Legged Partridge are pretty scatter brained and in a small aviary they tend to get panicky, especially when disturbed and could thrash about not only damaging themselves, but your other birds too. They like plenty of cover to hide in. It makes them feel secure.


----------

